# correct me if im wrong



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

1) red, red bar,silver,ash
breed to
blue,or black
will be sex link right?
2) black is spread to blue 
so
ash is spread to red?


thanks


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

2. by ash I think you mean the same as "lavender" which is spread red, correct.


1. the red, red bar, silver, or ash has to be the hen, the blue/black has to be the father......than it is sex-linked (all red based offspring will be males and all blue/black offspring will be females). It does not work if the parents colors are reversed.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

blongboy said:


> 1) red, red bar,silver,ash
> breed to
> blue,or black
> will be sex link right?
> ...


Blong, here it is:

1) Any Ash-red hen with a blue cock will give you sex-linked mating. All the ash-red babies will be cocks and all the blue babies will be hens. It has to be an ash-red hen and a blue cock. A blue hen and an ash- red cock WILL NOT give you sex-linked mating.

2) Black is basically blue with the spread factor. It's the color of the tail bar "spread" all over the pigeon. 

Lavender is basically an ash-red with the spread factor. It's the color of the tail bar "spread" all over the pigeon.

When someone says red, they mean Ash-red. There's no such thing as just ash.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks 
had to read this like 5 time


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

2y4life said:


> Blong, here it is:
> 
> 1) Any Ash-red hen with a blue cock will give you sex-linked mating. All the ash-red babies will be cocks and all the blue babies will be hens. It has to be an ash-red hen and a blue cock. A blue hen and an ash- red cock WILL NOT give you sex-linked mating.
> 
> ...


There are two types of red, ash red and recessive red. Only ash red is sex linked, as 2y4life stated. Recessive red is not sex linked at all.

Silver was also mentioned, being a sex linked recessive color it acts differently. If a silver male is mated to a blue female then all daughters will be silver and sons will be blue.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The general rule of thumb is....

If a hen shows a colour that is on the sex chromosone (sex linked genes) and is dominant over that which a cockbird shows (also on the sex chromosone) the offspring will show the colour or sex linked charecteristic of the opposite sexed parent.

The above examples show this, Another one is

Almond hen - non almond cock, All non almond hens and all almond cocks will be produced.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

tmaas said:


> There are two types of red, ash red and recessive red. Only ash red is sex linked, as 2y4life stated. Recessive red is not sex linked at all.
> 
> Silver was also mentioned, being a sex linked recessive color it acts differently. If a silver male is mated to a blue female then all daughters will be silver and sons will be blue.


Generally speaking, most casual pigeon men call ash-red just plain old red but tmaas is correct that there's another "red" and that's recessive red which is a whole different beast. Recessive red is really more of a masking color but we won't go there in this thread.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

red cock + black hen =blue baby? is it possible?

i thought they can only make black and ash red baby?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The baby is blue because the black hen is apparently heterozygous spread and the ash red (assuming it's ash red rather than rec. red) is either het. spread also or not spread at all. 
They can make spread ash red, ash red, black (spread blue),or blue babies.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

blongboy said:


> red cock + black hen =blue baby? is it possible?
> 
> i thought they can only make black and ash red baby?


Blong, black is the same as blue basically so you can get a blue youngster and you will likely get many more blue youngsters.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

2y4life said:


> Blong, black is the same as blue basically so you can get a blue youngster and you will likely get many more blue youngsters.


thought the blue would be cover by black? or is it 50/50?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

blongboy said:


> thought the blue would be cover by black? or is it 50/50?


Blong, lol, this was talked about in earlier posts man. Look up a few posts. Black is the SAME THING AS BLUE, its just a blue pigeon that is spread or the tail bar is spread all over the pigeon. So a black pigeon is just a blue pigeon.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

blongboy said:


> red cock + black hen =blue baby? is it possible?
> 
> i thought they can only make black and ash red baby?


Try and think of it as layers, ALL birds are either, black/blue, ash red or brown underneath what you see or in base colour or pigment, however you refer to it you need to picture this as the base of the birds colours and patterns for simplicity or intellectual purposes. So as far as sex linkage and base colours go an ash red cock with a black/blue hen can produce blue offspring in both sexes but only if the ash red cock carries blue. Does your cockbird have blue/black flecks?

As far as the lavendar and BLACK expressions as in jet blacks, that is caused by a gene called spread, spread is non sex linked (autosomal) and has no bearing on the sex of the bird at all so you need to get that out of your head.

The sex chromosome has four locus's as below. 

Base colour/pigment
Ash red
Wildtype (Blue/black)
Brown

Dilution
Wildtype (extreme)
Pale
Dilute
Extreme dilte (under debate)

Almond series
Almond
(6 others on this locus that are not common including qualmond etc)

Reduced and Rubella

Now with all these genes the rule of thumb as stated above is if the hen is showing a gene on the same locus as a cock but dominant over what he is/is showing then the pair will produce young in the opposite colour/expression of those specific genes in their young. ie. reduced hen to rubella cock produce all reduced cocks and all rubella hens as they are sex linked and on the same locus. All the cocks will carry rubella.

All this info however is available and explained more clearly than what I have attempted to here, It just takes time to read over things and over things and over things until the make sense.

Good luck!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i think i got it now


----------

